# PIE0386: Engineering Information – A/C Inoperative and/or Abnormal Noises When A/C is



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

[h=3]PIE0386: Engineering Information – A/C Inoperative and/or Abnormal Noises When A/C is Turned On 
[/h]Page Content
​
[h=1]*PIE0386: Engineering Information – A/C Inoperative and/or Abnormal Noises When A/C is Turned On*[/h] 
*Attention: Proceed with this EI ONLY if the customer has commented about this concern AND the PIE number is listed in the Global Warranty Management / Investigate History link (GWM/IVH). If the customer has not commented about this condition or the EI does not show in GWM/IVH, disregard the PI and proceed with diagnostics found in published service information. THIS IS NOT A RECALL — refer to the latest version of Service Bulletin 04-00-89-053 for more details on the use of Engineering Information bulletins.*


*Brand:**Model:**Model Year:*​*VIN:*​*Engine:**Transmission:*​​*from**to**from**to*​​ChevroletCruze (VIN B)20162017 ​AllAll​​​​​​​​


*Involved Region or Country*North America*Condition**Important: *If the customer did not bring their vehicle in for this concern, DO NOT proceed with this EI. 
Some customers may comment that the A/C system is not cooling and/or abnormal noises when A/C is turned on.
*Cause*GM Engineering is attempting to determine the root cause of the above condition. Engineering has a need to gather information on vehicles PRIOR to repair that may exhibit this condition. As a result, this information will be used to "root cause" the customer's concern and develop/validate a field fix.
*Correction*
If you encounter a vehicle with the above concern and SI diagnosis leads to a concern with the air conditioning compressor, complete the following steps:

*1. *Ask the customer how the issue was noticed, and if vehicle was usually parked outside or in a garage.
*2. *Record amount of refrigerant removed from system if possible.
*3. *Remove the compressor from the vehicle. Refer to _Air Conditioning Compressor Replacement_ in SI.
*4. *Remove the oil plug on the compressor. Drain oil from drain hole (where oil plug was removed) and ports (where A/C plumping is attached). Record amount of oil drained from the claimed compressor.
*Note: *Inspect oil color and cleanness of oil. If oil is black and contain large metal debris, system needs to be flushed before installing new compressor. Refer to the Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning "Flushing" procedure in SI.
*5. *Contact the engineer with findings.
*Important: *Engineer may request parts to be shipped back via the normal warranty process for further analysis.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting. I noticed the Gen 2's have a what sounds like a little belt chirp at odd times. I thought it was just the first rental car, but the silver one did it too, both ~2000 miles. I think I even heard it from mine with 150 miles on it.

Hopefully it's an isolated problem and it's not just a poorly designed compressor, or they didn't do something like forget to fill it with oil at the factory...


----------

